# Trophy Ridge "Revolution" Arrow Rest



## SDaniels

I just had one put on my destroyer 340. Super quiet, I love this rest so far.


----------



## UnlicenseDremel

Sure SEEMS like the best of all worlds, doesn't it? Full containment and fall-away. By most all accounts, it works and is FOB-friendly. A lot cheaper than most of the other fall-aways - what's not to like?


----------



## bustn'nocks

Put one on my 2009 Captain and I love it so far.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I just wish they would make a limb driven design...


----------



## TauntoHawk

its probably the best trouble free hunting drop away


----------



## bowtech88swack

My brother gots one on his Bear Mauler and loves it... plus it is QUIET.

I think I am going to get one for my Assassin.


----------



## horsefeeder101

I just put one on my Diamond Outlaw. I thought the hostage rest was good until i switched. I will never go back. Love the Trophy ridge revolution


----------



## MLN1963

How do you go about loading and cocking the rest? I have never seen it done but it looks like it could be cumbersome and possibly a bit noisy. 

Is there an adjustment for vertical or do you have to loosen the main bolt and twist it? My son has the cheap TT like that and I hate having to do it that way.


----------



## GarysFotos.com

Once mounted there is a pad that goes on the arrow shelf. You knock you arrow and lay it on the pad then one of two things you either draw back and it lifts and contains your arrow for the shot or you just flip it around and you are all set and ready to draw back. Look to YouTube.com for more footage.


----------



## tpcowfish

I also wanted to hear more on loading, sent Trophy ridge an e-mail about a week ago, havent heard from them


----------



## brad68der1

Wanted to post a vid for you guys but couldn't find one. Went to the Bear dealer, he had one on a bow, shot it, and messed around with it for an hour. Very good rest, with great arrow clearance. Quiet and no bounce back, the arrow comes straight up into position, no noise. Thats my review. I like it, going to put one on my Truth 2.


----------



## tntdaddy

*Won't work on a 2008 Bowtech General*

Not enough clearance between cable guard and arrow shelf, to bad neat concept.


----------



## turdypointbuck

wow wont work on a general ay,too bad i just bought one for my general then! must be close,looks like it would work damnit!!!


----------



## D-bow

I was skeptical as well but just put one on my carnage a week ago and i have shot alot of the full containment drop aways and even took a qad ultra rest ld off to put on the revolution... the revolution is very user friendly and quite as a mouse. I love mine and have had no issues with it in the least and it groups wonderfully out 50 yards so far...


----------



## schinbone105

Let me know how that works on the Truth 2...I have been giving this rest a lot of consideration for my Truth 2


----------



## snyper125

If this thing fits your bow, it works great for hunting have shot it about 150times out to 50yrds flys just as well as my Trophy Takers and tuned faster.


----------



## The Hoytster

Will this rest work on the tec riser bows that hoyt make? And what about with aluminum arrows with the bigger diameter.


----------



## cc122368

I do know a guy that has one on a carbon matrix plus.


----------



## G8R archer

I have one on a CRX35 and love it ,best fall away I've used to date.Its quiet,easy to set up,and not as expensive as it's competition.I think the out of the box design and the fact it doesnt set you back a 100 bucks may have some turned off cause we all know "chrome makes things go faster and if it cost more it must be better" just my .02


----------



## buckmaster65

Can't get mine to lock into the fire position manually. Any help with this?


----------



## AndyVandy

BowHunter4Lif said:


> I just wish they would make a limb driven design...


X's 2


----------



## ldoch

I have wondered if you shoot 4" feathers instead of the shorter vanes does the rear containment portion allow clearance for the feathers while the string is at rest? I hope I explained that properly.


----------



## tacmiyagi

Installed on a Hoyt Maxxis 31. Like gary said, easy set up and very accurate and quiet. Great rest TR!!


----------



## evasiveone

ldoch said:


> I have wondered if you shoot 4" feathers instead of the shorter vanes does the rear containment portion allow clearance for the feathers while the string is at rest? I hope I explained that properly.


When you cock the rest it does not lock in the fully up position. So if you shoot coc.k vane up the back containment arm will straddle the end of the feathers. As you draw the rest it will raise the last little bit to lock in.


----------



## GarysFotos.com

*Trophy Ridge Revolution*



evasiveone said:


> When you cock the rest it does not lock in the fully up position. So if you shoot coc.k vane up the back containment arm will straddle the end of the feathers. As you draw the rest it will raise the last little bit to lock in.


Yes four inch vanes would clear length wise and vane wise when it opened. You would need to set the rest all the way forward during setup to allow for the four inch vane. When opened, hell a fob would fly through with ease and more.
Hope this helps...I am still shooting it and have no complaints thus far.


----------



## jloar

Anyone know what this rest weighs?


----------



## MLN1963

Is it worth twice the money for the Micro adjust version. I didn't have trouble BH tuning with my QAD but my son's cheapie TT doesn't have vertical and I said I would never own a non micro adjust again after the hours I spent with it. Now that i see I can get a non-micro Revo for half the price of the micro I am wondering if it is worth it?


----------



## GarysFotos.com

*Weight of TR Revolution*



jloar said:


> Anyone know what this rest weighs?


It was either 2.3 or 3.2 ounces...basically nothing and I love mine!


----------

